# Chrome vinyl emblem overlay



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

looks great where did you get it?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Not bad not bad. Looks a bit like carbon fiber, but it's chrome?


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

I really like those 
i have the black cruZe so I did black


----------



## cowgirltj06 (May 10, 2012)

It is a chrome carbon fiber actually, and I got it at O'Reilly's Auto Parts.

I've see the white cruze's with the white overlay and I think that looks terrible. I didn't think the black looked quite right either, and I'm so happy I went back and got this. It was next to a chrome rocker kit in the store. Next up- adding the chrome trim to my fog lights!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow it looks nice and different, i also HATED the gold emblem, it didn't go with the car... AT ALL...


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I will agree that the gold emblem doesnt go with many of the cars. I think it looks good on the red cars though, mine included. The Autumn Metallic Eco. This looks good though.


----------



## angeladawn1606 (Jun 11, 2012)

Where did you find a textured one ? I cannot find one at all


----------



## Chevygirl89 (Sep 18, 2013)

where did you purchase that from?


----------

